# Kinda funny...



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

Charles won't bite me. If he wants me to put him down he squirms around and licks my hand a whole bunch. So is he licking in in place of biting me?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

No, he's grooming you as he would to another rattie friend.


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

Like stated above he's just grooming u. its a sign of affection! congrats!!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rats will lick you for many reasons. For eg. some rats if you are doing something painful to them (treating an abscess), will lick you to say "please stop doing this."

Or "let me down". They are just kind, friendly and subordinate rats  It's their way of saying "please"


----------

